# Mortal Kombat: Ist es die nächste Videospielfilm-Enttäuschung?



## AndreLinken (26. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mortal Kombat: Ist es die nächste Videospielfilm-Enttäuschung?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mortal Kombat: Ist es die nächste Videospielfilm-Enttäuschung?*


----------



## devilsreject (26. April 2021)

Fan Service?! Ist die Base überhaupt groß genug das der FIlm genügend einspielen könnte? Ich mag ja Material Arts in allen Variationen, aber nen Mortal Kombat konnte mich abseits vom Videospiel nie wirklich begeistern. Auch Street Fighter war immer ein harter reinfall, außer die Chun-Li Story mochte ich mir wohl anschauen.


----------



## Basileukum (26. April 2021)

Naja, der Trailer schaut ja schon mal spaßig aus.


----------



## Dai-shi (26. April 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, der Trailer schaut ja schon mal spaßig aus.


Stimmt, dachte ich mir auch. Seit den frühen 90ern steh' ich voll auf MK


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. April 2021)

Ohne das hier ist der Film sowieso nix wert:
Mortal Kombat Theme


----------



## Jan8419 (26. April 2021)

Die ersten 10 Minuten vom Film waren die besten.   Der Rest ist joaa. Nichts besonderes einfach nur joaaa.


----------



## Chroom (26. April 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Die ersten 10 Minuten vom Film waren die besten.   Der Rest ist joaa. Nichts besonderes einfach nur joaaa.


Sehe ich auch so. Ein paar Fatalities waren auch Cool . Schauspielerisch  recht dünn aber kann man sich trotzdem mal anschauen wenn man keine hohe Erwartung hat.


----------



## MaxVanDamme (26. April 2021)

Es ist halt so wie der Film von World of Warcraft ! Wenn man mit den Game sich einige Zeit vergnügt hat und weiß um was es geht, dann ist auch der Film ein Hit. Der Rest hat es halt schwer sich etwas darunter vor zu stellen.


----------



## Nevrion (26. April 2021)

Na ja, wenn man eine völlig neue, aber unbekannte, uninteressante Hauptfigure wie cool in die Story einbaut und hofft dass dieser sie trägt, dann nein ... das hat nicht gut geklappt. Umso mehr mag manch einer dafür Johnny Cage vermissen.

Mortal Kombat 2021 könnte trotzdem noch ein Erfolg werden, ähnlich wie Suicide Squad, was zwar von vielen Kritikern gehasst wurde, beim Publikum jedoch insgesamt gut ankam.

Fragt sich noch, wo wird man den Film denn in Deutschland sehen können, wenn nicht in den Kinos?


----------



## MaxVanDamme (26. April 2021)

Joni kommt in Teil 2


----------

